# My new Setups!!



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, bought a 6x2x2 viv today,
split it into 3 here they are:

the setup:









Leo Section:









Bearded Dragon Section:









Bosc Section:









Corn in Tub:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

you paid for that????
what is the crack with the glass?????????
and it aint gonna last long for the beardie or the bosc but the leo's will have fun


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Rencey said:


> you paid for that????
> what is the crack with the glass?????????
> and it aint gonna last long for the beardie or the bosc but the leo's will have fun


What are you on about?
Yes i paid for it, the glass is fine? the bits of runner needed sticking back on, what u mean it aint gunna last long for beardies and bosc but leo will have fun :S


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Why are you keeping a Bosc in a 2 foot section in a viv ? soon he will need the full viv to himself:devil:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Does the Bosc have UV? Basking lamp etc? To me it looks like a cheap way of housing as many animals as you can allow.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Bosc is a baby, so will be fine then he will go into the 4ft on top and boa will move, also, yes he has UV


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> What are you on about?
> Yes i paid for it, the glass is fine? the bits of runner needed sticking back on, what u mean it aint gunna last long for beardies and bosc but leo will have fun :S


i hate causing aruguements but if you dont know what Rencey means by that cmment do you think you should have a bosc and beardies? the beardies need a bigger viv but the bosc will need a huge viv when he grows and lizards grow fast i dont think it will last you more than a month to be honest


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Tbh all your threads of your setups are wrong :bash: and some dangerous and just stupid for example using a desk lamp without even a guard it for a boa.
You expect people to give you animals and you cant even look after what you have.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Just noticed what you have you corn in doesnt even seem to have air holes!! :bash: :bash:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> Bosc is a baby, so will be fine then he will go into the 4ft on top and boa will move, also, yes he has UV


what are you going to put your beardies in to when they are bigger? and what are you going to do when the time comes to seperate them?


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Theres no stats or probes in sight ...I take it you dont use them do you ?


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

I just noticed in your banner you re-home reps :devil:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Why not just buy all the animals there own vivs, have correct set ups and do it properly? Because it's far cheaper to cram a bunch of 'em in a 6ft viv and call it 'care'? Not exactly something I'd like or even expect to see from a five start member when I enter a thread named 'Look at my new setup'. I wouldn't even call it a setup, just the bear minimum.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

right we are not having a go but it is annoying people that you are willing to re home with no obivious background research i think what would be best is that you dont just look up basic info but do a thorough habistat research too. you should really read up on it and as midnight worrior said he doesnt see any stats, in a space that small there is no way you will be able to control the heat without one.
(back me up if i have said something wrong:blush


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*lizards*

i agree with what every 1 has said that is way to small for them lizards that bosc will grow really quickly and will need a new viv in next 2 no time.

what will you do when the bosc gets 2 big?


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> right we are not having a go but it is annoying people that you are willing to re home with no obivious background research i think what would be best is that you dont just look up basic info but do a thorough habistat research too. you should really read up on it and as midnight worrior said he doesnt see any stats, in a space that small there is no way you will be able to control the heat without one.
> (back me up if i have said something wrong:blush


 
You are very correct and i don’t think this chap is that old however taking on animals and craming them into a 6 ft is completely and utterly ridiculous never mind three totally different heating and lighting requirements.

No offence mate but you may wish to re-home them and stop taking in new animals until you can adequately house what you have.


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

shell2909 said:


> right we are not having a go but it is annoying people that you are willing to re home with no obivious background research i think what would be best is that you dont just look up basic info but do a thorough habistat research too. you should really read up on it and as midnight worrior said he doesnt see any stats, in a space that small there is no way you will be able to control the heat without one.
> (back me up if i have said something wrong:blush


No you right ...
problems as I ca see
None of the following
air vents
stats
hides
UV 
Basking lights
Thermometer
unsafe glass runners ...I could go on but I wont
and the bloody vivs backed up against a radiator
Your not fit to keep reps never mind re home some poor sods animals for them
(FEEL FREE TO ANSWEARE OUR QUESTIONS)


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*temps*

do you have a heat mat in with them? if not you need to get one as they will get quite cold at night.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

The bosc is going to 4x2x2 when its a bit bigger then a 6x2x2 then a 8x2x2, the corn does have air holds in lid! the whole viv has metal vents all down the back, this was when i first got the viv, the runners are now on.. there is a exo terra hide in one, bark in the other and a wooden plastic hide in other, there is a uv along the top along with baskin lamp, dont judge because you cant see.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> The bosc is going to 4x2x2 when its a bit bigger then a 6x2x2 then a 8x2x2, the corn does have air holds in lid! the whole viv has metal vents all down the back, this was when i first got the viv, the runners are now on.. there is a exo terra hide in one, bark in the other and a wooden plastic hide in other, there is a uv along the top along with baskin lamp, dont judge because you cant see.


Can anyone else smell that?

Or did the thread read 'My *new* setup'?!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> The bosc is going to 4x2x2 when its a bit bigger then a 6x2x2 then a 8x2x2, the corn does have air holds in lid! the whole viv has metal vents all down the back, this was when i first got the viv, the runners are now on.. there is a exo terra hide in one, bark in the other and a wooden plastic hide in other, there is a uv along the top along with baskin lamp, dont judge because you cant see.


 
what about a stat? in vivs that small the basking heat will not have space to cool down at the other end! why didnt you put the bosc and the beardies straight into seperate 4x2x2's?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> Can anyone else smell that?
> 
> Or did the thread read 'My *new* setup'?!


 It read new setup yes?
it is my new setup for now?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Also,
all my animals are healthy and been checked by a vet in Bradley Stoke,
so if all my reps are healthy then i must be doing somthing right....


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

:hmm::blowup::2wallbang: :shock: :naughty: :banghead: :cussing: whip2:crazy::whip: :bash: :devil:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> Also,
> all my animals are healthy and been checked by a vet in Bradley Stoke,
> so if all my reps are healthy then i must be doing somthing right....


But you have only just done the setup!!!


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> It read new setup yes?
> it is my new setup for now?


First you say it's new setup, then that that is what it looked like when you got it? Suspect I think. Cheap and easy but not responsible.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

chamman said:


> :hmm::blowup::2wallbang: :shock: :naughty: :banghead: :cussing: whip2:crazy::whip: :bash: :devil:



:lol2:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*bosc*

that bosc will definatly need a new viv soon.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

its hardly cheap, a 6x2x2 viv, 2 baskin lights, uv, and extras,
also, the beardies are not being kept, one is a rescue looking to rehome, 
one got given to me by a friend who moved house and couldnt take, (which is stupid) and i said ill sell her for him.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

sean k said:


> that bosc will definatly need a new viv soon.


Needs a new one now. No thermoregulation can possibly take place.


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

looks like the rescuer needs his reps rescuing!:whistling2:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*bosc*

once you have rehomed the bearded get the leos a new set-up then let the bosc have the whole viv.


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Taxemic said:


> Needs a new one now. No thermoregulation can possibly take place.


I agree with you 100% there pal and I also think hes telling porkies (Must be invisible stats/UV/basking lights ext in them vivs :crazy


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> (Must be invisible stats/UV/basking lights ext in them vivs :crazy


What they make invisible stats, i must find out where to get meself one of them :crazy::lol2::lol2: what will they invent next ..........invisible vivs :hmm:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

theres a big space above the glas, there is a uv and basking lamps on there! you cant see so you presume.
They are all healthy, so i am obviously doing somthing right, temps are all good in sections. you might aswell
stop posting as its pointless now


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

you need to read what taxemic and midnightworrior have put about the thermoregulation, you will end up killing these lizards, we wouldnt waste our time telling you this if we didnt have the lizards interest at heart!!!


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

have you got uv for your leos?:whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> theres a big space above the glas, there is a uv and basking lamps on there! you cant see so you presume.
> They are all healthy, so i am obviously doing somthing right, temps are all good in sections. you might aswell
> stop posting as its pointless now



they are healthy NOW as they are all juveniles plus they've not spent enough time in those conditions for ill effects to take place - calcium deficiency from lack of uv and most importantly 'boiling' your pets brains from lack of ability to thermoregulate are conditions that take time to show physically. Within a month you will have very sick pets - im not having a go but please for their sake - ignore this thread if you dont like people's comments but please just put them in the environment they need and deserve - as soon as your able.


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

oasis_reps said:


> theres a big space above the glas, there is a uv and basking lamps on there! you cant see so you presume.
> They are all healthy, so i am obviously doing somthing right, temps are all good in sections. you might aswell
> stop posting as its pointless now


 How the hell would you no there's no thermometer's in the vivs...:lol2:I forgot he has invisible stuff in his vivs:lol2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> How the hell would you no there's no thermometer's in the vivs...:lol2:I forgot he has invisible stuff in his vivs:lol2:


 i think he should tell us where he bought the invisible stuff from i want one :lol2:


----------



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> Needs a new one now. No thermoregulation can possibly take place.


 
not having a dig mate but i presume you know what thermo regulation is? well if not in short reptiles are cold blooded and thermoregulation refers to the ability of the animal to REGULATE its TEMP and not being funny but if you can not regulate the temp which im sure you cant how do you expect your animals to you have to remember they did not ask to be in your care so at least make it as comfortable for them as possible we all love them and get addicted to them and always want just one more but you brought a nice viv that if it was dedicated to just one lizard could be a really nice set up like i say im not having a go but i think you have taken on a little bit more than you can handle like someone else said once the beardies have gone get the leo a new set up and let the bosc have the 6ft all to itself but if your trying to cut corners like you have what are you going to do when the bosc outgrows that


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

shell2909 said:


> i think he should tell us where he bought the invisible stuff from i want one :lol2:


LOL hes got a basking light...I must say sorry to him (NOT) take a look here
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/211568-opinions-my-boas-viv.html


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> LOL hes got a basking light...I must say sorry to him (NOT) take a look here
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/211568-opinions-my-boas-viv.html


 
WTF .......................... im actually speechless which is not like me OMG that doesnt even have a guard over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! god damn it wish we were in 18+ have a lot to say at the moment

edit: just read he has a guard but still my desk lamp gets hot around the top of the hood thing!!


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> WTF .......................... im actually speechless which is not like me OMG that doesnt even have a guard over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! god damn it wish we were in 18+ have a lot to say at the moment
> 
> edit: just read he has a guard but still my desk lamp gets hot around the top of the hood thing!!


hey there people my my how this has grown in the short time i have been at work.
hey shell darlin how's you where's my pm babe??????????
also the op has an addiction to desk lamps there was one in his iggy viv selotaped to a shelf.
oasis read the rating of the lamp holder itself see the part that say's 40w that kinda means not to be used with most basking bulbs suitable for a viv of that size.
i completely had to rewire one for achillies......
and people befor you start shooting the messenger achillies comes every where with me and just so she can have a longer run around outside of her viv i modified a desklamp to take a 100w power sun.
also oasis my friend there is a difference between healthy and healthy happy pets go and have a look at the viv i have done for achillies and that is not the biggest one she will be in but is adequate for another 8-12 months my thread is called this will have to do. (maybe you should have called this one that).
if you need advice on caring for your reps properly pm any of us we are here to help eachother out but seriously stop taking on animals and do some research i researched for 6 months befor i got achillies. and was still nervous as hell when i got her home. 
if i am out of line some one please let me know.


----------



## Sitting_duck (Nov 13, 2008)

chamman said:


> have you got uv for your leos?:whistling2:


 
Leo's don't need uv, or any lighting. I assume you know this, but they only _need_ an under tank heating pad.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

Sitting_duck said:


> Leo's don't need uv, or any lighting. I assume you know this, but they only _need_ an under tank heating pad.


why are they foundin the wild basking as the sun is coming up just befor they sleep??????


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

Sitting_duck said:


> Leo's don't need uv, or any lighting. I assume you know this, but they only _need_ an under tank heating pad.


:bash: sarcasm whistling2

but yes it is debatable if they need small amounts as written in the post above


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

i know sweet fa about leo's so dont want to stand my ground here but i swear i heard a long convo about leos leos being studied basking:whistling2:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah no worries about the Leo's (except for the fact that their owner is abit :whistling2. But what about the other animals?

The guy is telling porkies and tripping up over his ow words.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

i do think that oasis my friend you should sit down and pm people who specialise in each of the animals you own send pictures of each of your setups and ask them to change it to suit the animal so you can see and learn where you have gone wrong. this way too you are learning more at the end of the day we are all learning this is the beauty of it but some people just did not do enough basic learning befor hand


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

oasis_reps said:


> theres a big space above the glas, there is a uv and basking lamps on there! you cant see so you presume.


If we can't see them and you insist they are there then post a picture up to show your not bull *******!


*EDIT: if your stuck for space then move the royal and the leos into RUBs(very cheap method of housing), move the Beardies into the 4ft and give the bosc the full 6ft set-up. Then you will need to get the correct equipment( UVB ect) and fix the runners on the 6ft. I also think you should also stop buying reptiles for the meantime and look after the ones you have properly and clean up your act a little.*


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

oasis so i we can help you out answer yes or no to the following as i am now confused about the well fare of your reps.
you are 14?
you have one six voot viv split into 3 housing a bosc, two beardies and some leos?
does that mean 3 2'x2'x2' vivs?
are you sure?
why in your blog are you fit enough to care for a bosc are youtelling every oneit viv is double this size?
truthfully can you cope with all your studies schooling time for your mates and a rescue fascillity at 14? 
why aint your parents kicked your ass yet?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

the bosc is a baby, its 7" long, it would be stupid to put in a 6'!
The 2 beardies are around 6'' and these are being sold as one is rehome, 
one sold for a friend, its only 1 leo in the other bit.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

I just thought i'd post a blog and say every few days how im getting on with my new bosc as many people have said basicly i have no chance with one because im only just 14, had him 3 days now handeling regularing and hes in a 4ft viv at the moment but will upgrades to an 8'x2'x2' when he/shes older, i will keep writing on here just to say how well hes doing, hes settled in fine and had a nice feed on locusts.
This is your blog YES? 
it seems like you are on here telling people what we want to here but you aint really doing it. this forum is about providing the vest care possible for our reptiles not bullshitting our way into a bigger collection.
i read all your posts and threads and you do contradict yourself too much.
so in that thread where you asked what should you get for cristmas an electric guitar, xbox 360, vivstack etc. my answer is 3 stats 3 heaters 3uv tubes and starters and a bundle of books.
and mate your 14 time to grow out of the lieing yeah,


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> the bosc is a baby, its 7" long, it would be stupid to put in a 6'!
> The 2 beardies are around 6'' and these are being sold as one is rehome,
> one sold for a friend, its only 1 leo in the other bit.


Stupid to put a Bosc in 6foot? :bash:

So is it stupid that they have access to unlimited space out in the Savannah?

And you think it's fair to confine it to 2ft by 2ft of space without adequate room to adjust to his desired temps.

*EPIC FAIL.*


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Rencey said:


> I just thought i'd post a blog and say every few days how im getting on with my new bosc as many people have said basicly i have no chance with one because im only just 14, had him 3 days now handeling regularing and hes in a 4ft viv at the moment but will upgrades to an 8'x2'x2' when he/shes older, i will keep writing on here just to say how well hes doing, hes settled in fine and had a nice feed on locusts.
> This is your blog YES?
> it seems like you are on here telling people what we want to here but you aint really doing it. this forum is about providing the vest care possible for our reptiles not bullshitting our way into a bigger collection.
> i read all your posts and threads and you do contradict yourself too much.
> ...


For Christmas you need better set ups for those animals, IMO


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

diamondlil said:


> For Christmas you need better set ups for those animals, IMO


For Christmas I think you should re-home them to somebody who is will to give them the care and attention they need :devil:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> For Christmas I think you should re-home them to somebody who is will to give them the care and attention they need :devil:


Mmm. Somone who deserves to care for them.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> *EPIC FAIL.*


FFS not this again :lol2:.

Anyway I'am surprised you never commented on the 8x2x2 lol which personally I think it going to be too narrow, long enough sure but too narrow in my opinion. The height is another issue as I'am sure a fully grown bosc would be able to reach the basking light with no problem when its less than 2ft away so a guard would be needed.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

this is achillies in her new viv but like i said it will only be for 8-12 months it is regulated by a lucky rep PRO II there is swimming space, digging space, a cave, plenty of climbing space a waterfall and as close to being a small part asia as possible 55-75% constant humidity 31c daytime temp 27c night time temp. 

like i said we are all still learning and there is a difference between healthy and healthy happy animals.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> FFS not this again :lol2:.
> 
> Anyway I'am surprised you never commented on the 8x2x2 lol which personally I think it going to be too narrow, long enough sure but too narrow in my opinion. The height is another issue as I'am sure a fully grown bosc would be able to reach the basking light with no problem when its less than 2ft away so a guard would be needed.


:lol2:

Yeah talking of Epic Fail.

He did say when it reaches adulthood he'd house it in an 8x2x2 which atm minute is the least of his problems.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

oasis_reps said:


> the bosc is a baby, its 7" long, it would be stupid to put in a 6'!
> The 2 beardies are around 6'' and these are being sold as one is rehome,
> one sold for a friend, its only 1 leo in the other bit.


 
so....

you've rescued a beardie, housed it with another beardie and going to sell them both? as well as selling a rescue you've got 6 animals stacked on top of each other / next to each other with no quarantine period?


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Rencey said:


> hey there people my my how this has grown in the short time i have been at work.
> hey shell darlin how's you where's my pm babe??????????
> quote]
> 
> hey hon pm will be sent tonight promise :blush:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> Rencey said:
> 
> 
> > hey there people my my how this has grown in the short time i have been at work.
> ...


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

wow!!! yeah they look amazing! ill get matt to get the measurments later today


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

here it is now, the beardies have been rehomed/sold.

Whole lot:








Bosc section (4ft):







Leo Section (2ft):








Vents & UV + Lamp:

















Thanks.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

you done this on your iggy viv thread stop with all the funky angles lets have some up front posts off you because i am gonna be straight i actually dont believe you. as you said all this on your iggy one and took the photo's from other angles to hide the desklamp and things.
so come on do the right thing and show us it properly.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

you also still dont have a stat, and with the obivious lack of experiance you have i think you need one


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

any more comments?
the tempreture in the bosc section is 27C cold end -34/5C
Leo is: 27C cold end - 32C hot


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

oasis_reps said:


> any more comments?
> the tempreture in the bosc section is 27C cold end -34/5C
> Leo is: 27C cold end - 32C hot


in a 2ft viv you are not going to get temps ranging from 27c in the cold end - 32c in the hot end, its not possible the area is to small!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

chamman said:


> in a 2ft viv you are not going to get temps ranging from 27c in the cold end - 32c in the hot end, its not possible a the area is to small!


its not?
one corner is 27/28c opisite corner is 31/32


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

oasis_reps said:


> its not?
> one corner is 27/28c opisite corner is 31/32


look at your previous post is says leo viv 27c cold end 32c hot end!:bash:
so what do you mean its not?


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> any more comments?
> the tempreture in the bosc section is 27C cold end -34/5C
> Leo is: 27C cold end - 32C hot


in a 2ft viv? or do you mean you went on the internet and thats what the temps should be?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

chamman said:


> look at your previous post is says leo viv 27c cold end 32c hot end!:bash:
> so what do you mean its not?


 you said its impossible, i sed its not.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

slr123 said:


> in a 2ft viv? or do you mean you went on the internet and thats what the temps should be?


no ive been keeping leo for 1yr and a few months.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

just read all this and if you have UV and basking lights etc post a pic of them (coz no 1 can see them in the pics)


----------



## jl92 (Oct 28, 2008)

nice vivs...... why is evry one on here complete utter planks, all he/her was doing is just showing whats his/her vivs are like, then a load of you just criticise and be nobs...course they know its gna have to be rehoused wen its older, you just thinks they buy these animals with no knowlege... thats just like saying you buy a dog and dont feed it.... one thing i hate about this forum is that most people have to be a bitch to every one else... no need

nice set up by the way nd soz for the massive complain, it just annoys me lol


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/211568-opinions-my-boas-viv.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/194005-iggy-viv-finished.html

yeah great set ups!!!!! :bash:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

i definately agree with jl92 she made a good point there about evry 1 haveing 2 bitch about everybody elses things. maybe the person knows the viv needs to be made bigger. there is no need for people on here to talk to other people using the forums like (sorry to use this word) retards.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> i definately agree with jl92 she made a good point there about evry 1 haveing 2 bitch about everybody elses things. maybe the person knows the viv needs to be made bigger. there is no need for people on here to talk to other people using the forums like (sorry to use this word) retards.





so whats he bought a 6x2x2 viv and split it in to 2x2x2 for if he noes that hes reptiles need new vivs for then ????


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/211568-opinions-my-boas-viv.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/194005-iggy-viv-finished.html
> 
> yeah great set ups!!!!! :bash:


 CAN YOU READ?
People on this forum dont read, for the 100th time,
IGGY VIV WAS BEFORE I HAD THE IG, BOA'S VIV IS NOW FINE,
AND IT WORKED WITHOUT INJURY!
Also, dont know how its a lost cause, and you feel sorry for the bosc?
Your sad, the setups fine, uv, basking, good temps, 4x2x2ft of space, 
leopard gecko temps ARE what i said, im not to botherd by what people put because those temps, setups lighting and everything is fine.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

CWD said:


> it annoys me when people like you come on and post crap what they dont have clue about the bosc deffo needs a new viv ASAP :bash::bash::bash::bash:


 GIVE ME A REASON WHY IT DOES?
4x2x2, 5.0 UV, Basking spot of around 34/35, cool temp of around 28C. big
water bowl, lots of decor.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> CAN YOU READ?
> People on this forum dont read, for the 100th time,
> IGGY VIV WAS BEFORE I HAD THE IG, BOA'S VIV IS NOW FINE,
> AND IT WORKED WITHOUT INJURY!
> ...


no, people on these forums dont read, and that is why you get a section of them that come on forums like yours being pissy with everyone. if they had read you said that your bosc will be going in a 4ft viv soon. but eh thats just some people aint it.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> here it is now, the beardies have been rehomed/sold.
> 
> Whole lot:
> 
> ...


 And thats for the person still saying i dont have uv and baskin lamp ieven though i posted it.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

ok i will eat my words and say sorry !!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you CWD,
I dont think anyone else will because most people
on here cant admit there


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> CAN YOU READ?
> People on this forum dont read, for the 100th time,
> IGGY VIV WAS BEFORE I HAD THE IG, BOA'S VIV IS NOW FINE,
> AND IT WORKED WITHOUT INJURY!
> ...


now but yesterday you know not one thing was tickety boo and you know it :bash:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> CAN YOU READ?
> People on this forum dont read, for the 100th time,
> IGGY VIV WAS BEFORE I HAD THE IG, BOA'S VIV IS NOW FINE,
> AND IT WORKED WITHOUT INJURY!
> ...


yes its fine now after people on here advised you to change it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and why am i sad? i dont give a s:censor: about you, its your reps wellbeing im concerned about!!!


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

CWD said:


> ok i will eat my words and say sorry !!


well done for admitting you was wrong, takes a man :lol2:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> GIVE ME A REASON WHY IT DOES?
> 4x2x2, 5.0 UV, Basking spot of around 34/35, cool temp of around 28C. big
> water bowl, lots of decor.


here's one the animal needs to be a maximum of 12 inches away for the uv to work:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na: and 2' is 24"


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> What the hell are you on (SMARTYS) nice vivs my @rse....stop being a prat them poor animals are suffering and all he can do is lie and make excuses up....


 How am i lying or making excuses up?
look at the new pics? there all fine!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Rencey said:


> here's one the animal needs to be a maximum of 12 inches away for the uv to work:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na: and 2' is 24"


 its around 20" because its not at the top, i will lower the UV,
but i dont think 6" is a big deal, because theres some people who
dont even use a UV, and its not proven to help, but i choose to use
it.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> its around 20" because its not at the top, i will lower the UV,
> but i dont think 6" is a big deal, because theres some people who
> dont even use a UV, and its not proven to help, but i choose to use
> it.


look it up on uv guide it does make a difference. but you done your research and designed the lighting and viv size to make your animal happy


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

spikemu said:


> i jusr sat here and red it all.
> 
> few tips for later in life
> 
> ...


A young bosc, (around 8") is absoloutly FINE in a 4ft.
There is metal vents ALL along the top back of viv.

thanks for the well done part.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> Show us a pick of all the vivs and UV lit up from a distance as it looks to me as if it just the middle viv in the pics shot from different angles ...even the plants and logs in the vivs are the same :lol2:


Its hard as my bed is about 2ft infront vivs,
Yes the plants and decor are the same, i moved them about though.
heres best pics i could do.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok lets get this back on track, you obviously need some help, and there is no problem with that providing you take it on board and follow the advice being given. The only difference between a good herper and a bad one is latter refuse to take advice and learn from their mistakes. 

First of all the Iguana, feel free to pm me or add me to msn on how we can optimise your enclosure to best benefit your Iguana. Also pm weeminx as she is very knowledgeable on them and has a kick ass enclosure. 

The sav is not going to be happy in his current enclosure. You should be looking for a basking temp of around 130 degrees which I cant see how your going to achive in this viv without cooking your beardies and the leo. Raziel has a good care sheet, give it a read through, I'm sure he wont mind a pm if your unsure on anything. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/119922-so-want-sav.html


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

oasis_reps said:


> Its hard as my bed is about 2ft infront vivs,
> Yes the plants and decor are the same, i moved them about though.
> heres best pics i could do.


Well its not perfect but a lot better than it was before


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

that looks good 
i hope you realise our concerns when you had the bosc in a 2ft, as i said before its not to argue but to try and get you to realise.
i knew nothing about leos when i first got mine and had to face up to what i was doing wrong, which i did and i feel a lot better now


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Well after reading about 5 different threads of yours I've decided you really seem to not have a clue about the reptiles you keep.Your attitude stinks, you ignore advise, and when a threads been going on for a month and people are complaining you say "OMG, this is old.Every things changed', show no pictures, and then start a new thread which fails.
> And remove your stupid pleed to get more animals from your sig, seriously.


 Well your wrong tbh,
if you read my threads, it shows iggy viv now, and boa viv now, also if you read through this thread you will see it alot better, my attitude doesnt stink, i dont swear say F off Etc. i dont ignor people, but if my setup has correct temps & my reptiles are healthy then i dont really need advice.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> that looks good
> i hope you realise our concerns when you had the bosc in a 2ft, as i said before its not to argue but to try and get you to realise.
> i knew nothing about leos when i first got mine and had to face up to what i was doing wrong, which i did and i feel a lot better now


Thanks, Its REALY hard to take a pic of full viv because my bed is about 2ft infront viv & the glass is not very big, hight ways, hope tht pic up helps anyway,
thanks.


----------



## Sitting_duck (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know where all of you stand now...

You've all told him the bosc needs a bigger viv. He didn't say no...he didn't say he simply refuses to get a bigger viv... Infact, he upgraded by 2ft. Not everyone can afford a bigger viv in the time of a week. It may take some time for one to be able to afford that, but that doesn't mean that one won't do it.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> Thanks, Its REALY hard to take a pic of full viv because my bed is about 2ft infront viv & the glass is not very big, hight ways, hope tht pic up helps anyway,
> thanks.


no problem  but please listen to us we are not doing this just to upset you!! everyone learns from someone else


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont think people are looking at the NEW pictures before they post,
please do so because you have a go saying the bosc is in a 2ft when 
its not, 
thank you.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Sitting_duck said:


> I don't know where all of you stand now...
> 
> You've all told him the bosc needs a bigger viv. He didn't say no...he didn't say he simply refuses to get a bigger viv... Infact, he upgraded by 2ft. Not everyone can afford a bigger viv in the time of a week. It may take some time for one to be able to afford that, but that doesn't mean that one won't do it.



yea but it was his attitude.
"one may not be able to afford it but is saving up/ building a new one" is all he had to say not my lizards are healthy so i dont have to do nything.

but its fine now so lets all kinda move away and end the convo : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Right I've cleaned this thread up a little bit. I understand how some people were annoyed as the setup was previously, but the Bosc is now in a 4ft viv which is plenty big enough for it's current size.

Should people want to offer criticism then do so in a CONSTRUCTIVE way. No more swearing or abusing other members and definately no off-topic taking over the thread about football - use the off-topic section for that.

Play nice!

regards,

Matt


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Should people want to offer criticism then do so in a CONSTRUCTIVE way. Play nice!


 
you sound my manager in our monthly 1 to 1 
but thank you for re opening


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks fangio for re-opening.
i always read replys, so i dont 'ignor' advice,
i will read any comments posted.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

nice but the vivs r next to a radiator! what the hell r u doing?!?!unless ther on stats, they better be!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

the radiator is never on,
its permenatly off, because my room is warm due to reptiles
and i have the airing cupboard in my room.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

hey oasis i was chatting to fangio about this thread and now that it has been edited it is educational please take your time and research your reps.
also turn off the radiotor at the valves drain it and take it off this will remove any temptation on a cold day and also allows you to get your vivs close to the wall. also try and get your self a small job and get your self a few pro II thermostats they are extremely good and well priced (about £40 each) they do the switching and temp maintenance for you and sounds an alarm if something drifts off. i know you are 14 so £40 a throw is quite high to you but mate since i was your age i have been earning my own money i even help a car valeter at your age and was earning nearly £100 pw put everything in priority and pm people if you feel you are stuck.
i alway's say to my apprentice's it better to ask than to do things twice as doing it twice costs twice.
chuck up individual pics of your viv and ask how can this be improved. also read sites like uv guide and try to design the electrics in your vivs.
you may not of seen it but for two months i was asking technical info on things and peoples advice on my viv build (we dont all do it right first time but we are all here to learn).
and cheers again for your efforts fangio


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

i am making a mistake only push the viv up tight to the wall if the vntilation is on the sides for obvious reasons.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Rencey said:


> hey oasis i was chatting to fangio about this thread and now that it has been edited it is educational please take your time and research your reps.
> also turn off the radiotor at the valves drain it and take it off this will remove any temptation on a cold day and also allows you to get your vivs close to the wall. also try and get your self a small job and get your self a few pro II thermostats they are extremely good and well priced (about £40 each) they do the switching and temp maintenance for you and sounds an alarm if something drifts off. i know you are 14 so £40 a throw is quite high to you but mate since i was your age i have been earning my own money i even help a car valeter at your age and was earning nearly £100 pw put everything in priority and pm people if you feel you are stuck.
> i alway's say to my apprentice's it better to ask than to do things twice as doing it twice costs twice.
> chuck up individual pics of your viv and ask how can this be improved. also read sites like uv guide and try to design the electrics in your vivs.
> ...


Thanks,
ive lowerd UV now,
the temps are actualy correct.
the sizes are correct aswell, so i think everythings
correct now,
thanks.

Also: radiators are off, mum and dad dont really want me to drain and take of wall etc,
but it will not be used!


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> Thanks,
> ive lowerd UV now,
> the temps are actualy correct.
> the sizes are correct aswell, so i think everythings
> ...


read up on a stat even if it is just one for the bosc as the temps are high for a bosc and if things go faulty and get hotter then you know what will happen god forbid.
its just protection against human error.
a while ago achillies spot lamp blew whilst i was asleep (was on nights so asleep during the day) and i knew nothing about it and when i woke up and checked the temps they were very low so it had blown along time befor i woke. but the stat would of woken me if i had one sooner . i swear by them now as no one is perfect (altho we do try).


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

oasis_reps said:


> Thanks,
> ive lowerd UV now,
> the temps are actualy correct.
> the sizes are correct aswell, so i think everythings
> ...


 you need to get a stat sorted as soon as possible...your temps might be OK now but during the night they will drop a lot and it will be too hot in the summer months ...a stat will controll this for you keeping your reps safe and healthy


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

chamman said:


> :hmm::blowup::2wallbang: :shock: :naughty: :banghead: :cussing: whip2:crazy::whip: :bash: :devil:


my opinion on the whole thread!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

zemon said:


> my opinion on the whole thread!


 oh look, lol still one!
thanks everybody else, and will be gettin a stat this week.


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

would the fact that the leos and bosc can hear and smell eachother not stress them out at all?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a piece of wood between them, so dont thing smel/hearing/seeing is a problem, there acting fine, and i've seen loads of people partitioning vivs.


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> There is a piece of wood between them, so dont thing smel/hearing/seeing is a problem, there acting fine, and i've seen loads of people partitioning vivs.


yeh but aren't there gaps n surely they could still smell eachother? (this is a genuine question as im curious, not a dig)


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

slr123 said:


> would the fact that the leos and bosc can hear and smell eachother not stress them out at all?


lets take this a step at a time lets get them housed safely. but in theory yes the smell thing is a worry one that we all have overlooked (see oasis we all aint perfect) but is easily fixed with the sacrifice of one sliding panel having to be sealed to the partition and the partition being sealed all the way round. thateasily done with aquarium sealant and is touchdry in 10-15mins so on clean out day can be done easily.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Rencey said:


> lets take this a step at a time lets get them housed safely. but in theory yes the smell thing is a worry one that we all have overlooked (see oasis we all aint perfect) but is easily fixed with the sacrifice of one sliding panel having to be sealed to the partition and the partition being sealed all the way round. thateasily done with aquarium sealant and is touchdry in 10-15mins so on clean out day can be done easily.


i dont really want to be doing that, because in january im gettin a 3ft viv, which means, boa will go into the 6ft, bosc goes in the 4ft (until it gets a bit bigger then will go in 6 then eventualy an 8' )then the leo in the new 3ft.
so i will be taking out the partition.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> i dont really want to be doing that, because in january im gettin a 3ft viv, which means, boa will go into the 6ft, bosc goes in the 4ft (until it gets a bit bigger then will go in 6 then eventualy 8) then the leo in the new 3ft.
> so i will be taking out the partition.


the seal can be broken in minute with a stanley knife but as a tempary measure i would advise it just to hide the leo's from the bosc as he is probably permanently thinking DINNER lol.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Rencey said:


> the seal can be broken in minute with a stanley knife but as a tempary measure i would advise it just to hide the leo's from the bosc as he is probably permanently thinking DINNER lol.


 lol, there no way they will 'meet' lol 
might even get new viv sooner.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

its the scent your trying to hide (my fault i am trying to type fast and missed a word out) providing it is very tempary you should be ok but like i say i would do it for the sake of the £3-4 quid for a tube of sealant and the minute whilst cleaning them out but it's your call.
also i am not having a pop but if you look at my CWD viv i built that around where they originate from and achillies behavior so alot of planning and research went into it and achillies i happy as in there (you dont need the whole fake background but it helps put basking spots and things where you want them). i am always reading about other reps and for the past three months been learing about monitors and tegu's as would like to own a gold tegu soon so if you need help planning a viv for an animal pm me i and i will let you know how i would do it. or will help you find the relivant people to help. i know i sound like a bossy old man but i have the animals welfare at heart. not your eardrums lol:lol2:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have to agree it does seem like a lash-up to me. I understand the desire to accumulate more reptiles, I am very good at it too, but you are trying to give yourself th appearance of someone older, more experienced, and financially much better off! You will get there all in good time- but you are lying about who you are and what you can really do right now. Iguanas, and Boscs are not small, easy to keep things and accumulating them so fast does not make you look any better. Its a very expensive hobby and although occasionally a small corner can skipped temporarily you are creating dangerous, insufficient housing-obviously you are WAY off having enough money to do it properly. You are looking at other people's large collections and underestimating what it really takes. It can look really simple when its not. When a thermostat for a bulb costs £60 alone, and that's just 1 piece of equipment...
You are putting your set ups together with bits andbobs you have dug out from under your bed, squashing large reps with special needs into each and every corner to make yourself look like a 'professional' keeper, calling yourself 'Oasis Reps' and then making out you're some kind of rehoming service....You are showing yourself up, just slow down and take stock. Every time someone says something you wriggle out of it by saying 'well that was then, its different now...'. You must know that you are skimping on things, in desperation to have these animals. You are making yourself look very UN-professional and just like the kind of people that animals end up getting recued from, not rescued by! The specialist requirements of these animals should be your forte, as a 'rescuer,'professionals have the right stuff because they have the funds and the knowledge. 70-odd people posting saying its wrong says something doesn't it....?
Why not say to yourself that you won't take in any more reptiles for the next year. That gives you a fair bit of time. All your money should go into making these set ups really great, and that will give you more pride when you have learnt to slow down and produce something of quality, rather than quantity. Noone of your age unless they work nights as well as go to school can afford to be accepting waifs and strays as wel as keep a large collection, which theyare builing up that quickly. I can understand you are seriously interested in reps and want to show that you can have loads at a young age, but this isn't working.
I don't think anyone should consider themselves capable of ' rescuing and rehoming' unless they are properly self sufficient and own their own premises/property, probably one that includes a large converted room/shed/garage fit for the purpose. You need funds in the bank, suitable for covering vet fees and the huge expenses that come with keeping these animals properly. If they got really sick you couldn't pay for it, lets face it. It also takes years of experience and learning before things become 'second nature' to you and before you have the kind of broad knowledge of the many species that is required and the confidence to deal with them all. And when I say confidence I mean real-life confidence, not 'I don't care if it bites me.....aaaaaaaarrrrgh!' (in a girl's voice).


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm right btw 'tbh'...Going back to what I said.I'm 14 too you know:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

Skyespirit86 said:


> I have to agree it does seem like a lash-up to me. I understand the desire to accumulate more reptiles, I am very good at it too, but you are trying to give yourself th appearance of someone older, more experienced, and financially much better off! You will get there all in good time- but you are lying about who you are and what you can really do right now. Iguanas, and Boscs are not small, easy to keep things and accumulating them so fast does not make you look any better. Its a very expensive hobby and although occasionally a small corner can skipped temporarily you are creating dangerous, insufficient housing-obviously you are WAY off having enough money to do it properly. You are looking at other people's large collections and underestimating what it really takes. It can look really simple when its not. When a thermostat for a bulb costs £60 alone, and that's just 1 piece of equipment...
> You are putting your set ups together with bits andbobs you have dug out from under your bed, squashing large reps with special needs into each and every corner to make yourself look like a 'professional' keeper, calling yourself 'Oasis Reps' and then making out you're some kind of rehoming service....You are showing yourself up, just slow down and take stock. Every time someone says something you wriggle out of it by saying 'well that was then, its different now...'. You must know that you are skimping on things, in desperation to have these animals. You are making yourself look very UN-professional and just like the kind of people that animals end up getting recued from, not rescued by! The specialist requirements of these animals should be your forte, as a 'rescuer,'professionals have the right stuff because they have the funds and the knowledge. 70-odd people posting saying its wrong says something doesn't it....?
> Why not say to yourself that you won't take in any more reptiles for the next year. That gives you a fair bit of time. All your money should go into making these set ups really great, and that will give you more pride when you have learnt to slow down and produce something of quality, rather than quantity. Noone of your age unless they work nights as well as go to school can afford to be accepting waifs and strays as wel as keep a large collection, which theyare builing up that quickly. I can understand you are seriously interested in reps and want to show that you can have loads at a young age, but this isn't working.
> I don't think anyone should consider themselves capable of ' rescuing and rehoming' unless they are properly self sufficient and own their own premises/property, probably one that includes a large converted room/shed/garage fit for the purpose. You need funds in the bank, suitable for covering vet fees and the huge expenses that come with keeping these animals properly. If they got really sick you couldn't pay for it, lets face it. It also takes years of experience and learning before things become 'second nature' to you and before you have the kind of broad knowledge of the many species that is required and the confidence to deal with them all. And when I say confidence I mean real-life confidence, not 'I don't care if it bites me.....aaaaaaaarrrrgh!' (in a girl's voice).


an utterly superb peice of constructive criticism i agree with each and every word.
i myself run a home cinema installation company and the money i earn from this goes on paying my mortgage and other house hold bills. hence why i work as a doorman too. (i wouldn't chose to do it if i could afford not to i have been stabbed bottled etc). but i use the second income to buy all the perks of life and maintain my two reps. achillies new tank's electrics alone cost £200 plus the additional £70 quid for the portable powersun.
my point is it is not cheap and the animals welfare does take priority so financial backing is a must. 
i have been reasearching for around 18-20 months but only had achillies for about 14 months and i took razor on about 12 months ago and i class myself as an utter newbie. i take on every peice of information people tell me and also like to share it too. if it is new to me it could be new to you.
i noticed you have been trying to get work in the reptile world but mate take anything that helps fund your reps.
try gardeners and builders looking for mates and labourers and dog boarding kennels anything. once you got the job you can have the sexy vivs and gorgeous reps in them (provided you know enough about them)


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

Skyespirit86 said:


> I have to agree it does seem like a lash-up to me. I understand the desire to accumulate more reptiles, I am very good at it too, but you are trying to give yourself th appearance of someone older, more experienced, and financially much better off! You will get there all in good time- but you are lying about who you are and what you can really do right now. Iguanas, and Boscs are not small, easy to keep things and accumulating them so fast does not make you look any better. Its a very expensive hobby and although occasionally a small corner can skipped temporarily you are creating dangerous, insufficient housing-obviously you are WAY off having enough money to do it properly. You are looking at other people's large collections and underestimating what it really takes. It can look really simple when its not. When a thermostat for a bulb costs £60 alone, and that's just 1 piece of equipment...
> You are putting your set ups together with bits andbobs you have dug out from under your bed, squashing large reps with special needs into each and every corner to make yourself look like a 'professional' keeper, calling yourself 'Oasis Reps' and then making out you're some kind of rehoming service....You are showing yourself up, just slow down and take stock. Every time someone says something you wriggle out of it by saying 'well that was then, its different now...'. You must know that you are skimping on things, in desperation to have these animals. You are making yourself look very UN-professional and just like the kind of people that animals end up getting recued from, not rescued by! The specialist requirements of these animals should be your forte, as a 'rescuer,'professionals have the right stuff because they have the funds and the knowledge. 70-odd people posting saying its wrong says something doesn't it....?
> Why not say to yourself that you won't take in any more reptiles for the next year. That gives you a fair bit of time. All your money should go into making these set ups really great, and that will give you more pride when you have learnt to slow down and produce something of quality, rather than quantity. Noone of your age unless they work nights as well as go to school can afford to be accepting waifs and strays as wel as keep a large collection, which theyare builing up that quickly. I can understand you are seriously interested in reps and want to show that you can have loads at a young age, but this isn't working.
> I don't think anyone should consider themselves capable of ' rescuing and rehoming' unless they are properly self sufficient and own their own premises/property, probably one that includes a large converted room/shed/garage fit for the purpose. You need funds in the bank, suitable for covering vet fees and the huge expenses that come with keeping these animals properly. If they got really sick you couldn't pay for it, lets face it. It also takes years of experience and learning before things become 'second nature' to you and before you have the kind of broad knowledge of the many species that is required and the confidence to deal with them all. And when I say confidence I mean real-life confidence, not 'I don't care if it bites me.....aaaaaaaarrrrgh!' (in a girl's voice).


well said!: victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Skyespirit86 said:


> I have to agree it does seem like a lash-up to me. I understand the desire to accumulate more reptiles, I am very good at it too, but you are trying to give yourself th appearance of someone older, more experienced, and financially much better off! You will get there all in good time- but you are lying about who you are and what you can really do right now. Iguanas, and Boscs are not small, easy to keep things and accumulating them so fast does not make you look any better. Its a very expensive hobby and although occasionally a small corner can skipped temporarily you are creating dangerous, insufficient housing-obviously you are WAY off having enough money to do it properly. You are looking at other people's large collections and underestimating what it really takes. It can look really simple when its not. When a thermostat for a bulb costs £60 alone, and that's just 1 piece of equipment...
> You are putting your set ups together with bits andbobs you have dug out from under your bed, squashing large reps with special needs into each and every corner to make yourself look like a 'professional' keeper, calling yourself 'Oasis Reps' and then making out you're some kind of rehoming service....You are showing yourself up, just slow down and take stock. Every time someone says something you wriggle out of it by saying 'well that was then, its different now...'. You must know that you are skimping on things, in desperation to have these animals. You are making yourself look very UN-professional and just like the kind of people that animals end up getting recued from, not rescued by! The specialist requirements of these animals should be your forte, as a 'rescuer,'professionals have the right stuff because they have the funds and the knowledge. 70-odd people posting saying its wrong says something doesn't it....?
> Why not say to yourself that you won't take in any more reptiles for the next year. That gives you a fair bit of time. All your money should go into making these set ups really great, and that will give you more pride when you have learnt to slow down and produce something of quality, rather than quantity. Noone of your age unless they work nights as well as go to school can afford to be accepting waifs and strays as wel as keep a large collection, which theyare builing up that quickly. I can understand you are seriously interested in reps and want to show that you can have loads at a young age, but this isn't working.
> I don't think anyone should consider themselves capable of ' rescuing and rehoming' unless they are properly self sufficient and own their own premises/property, probably one that includes a large converted room/shed/garage fit for the purpose. You need funds in the bank, suitable for covering vet fees and the huge expenses that come with keeping these animals properly. If they got really sick you couldn't pay for it, lets face it. It also takes years of experience and learning before things become 'second nature' to you and before you have the kind of broad knowledge of the many species that is required and the confidence to deal with them all. And when I say confidence I mean real-life confidence, not 'I don't care if it bites me.....aaaaaaaarrrrgh!' (in a girl's voice).


:notworthy:Said it all


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

im not going to say a thing because alot of people have said it already


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I'm right btw 'tbh'...Going back to what I said.I'm 14 too you know:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
aswell as me.... well im a year younger though 

but we can still give proper care to our reptiles


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

90% of people out there can give reptiles a good home.

Main things needed:

Financial backing, or sound situation;

Exerience, both research and real life experience.

Once you have these, then let the collection begin.

Our company started with a chinese water dragon a few years. Now look at our signature. Over the last couple of years we have upgraded our facilities and managed to spend over £10 000 on set ups, racks, etc, etc. Thats without the cost of food, and the reps themselves. 

Make sure everything you have is in the best setup possible, is happy, before you move onto the next. That way it saves money in the long run as your not changing it all the time. Once they are right and happy, thats the hardest bit done.

Anyway. Good luck, keep on with it and do it slowly and properly, you probably have 20 years on most people on here. So loads of time pal.

Regards

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## ReptileDude (Sep 6, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> Okay, bought a 6x2x2 viv today,
> split it into 3 here they are:
> 
> the setup:
> ...


 I think your setups are ok m8.as long as you,ve planned ahead forn the beardeds and Bosc then i dont see whats all the arguments about.
you need to put some air holes in the corn tub.Why dont u put the Leo in a tub aswell as it seems big enough that way you have alittle more room to share between the bearded and bosc: victory:..

can i ask were ui bought the viv from and how much was it?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*re*

Right I have just read through 14 pages of people telling you about your vivs. I have to have my say and i feel that a lack of knowledge is no longer an excuse with the internet.

That viv would only be big enough to house the pair of bearides when they are fully grown. I saw that viv for sale in the equipment section also and the glass was exactly the same in the pics on there. if you are using the same tubes as the orginal then they need replacing as they are well over 6 months old.

My worries about this practise is that you have cramber these animals into this viv with no regard to their well being, you say the vet has checked these animals but you have already said you have just got most of them and i doubt very much if the vet even bothered to ask you about their enclosures. so they would prob look healthy to him as they may well have been kept properly before you have had them. and even just housing them in such a small space is cruel, you would be healthy if i stuck you in a box 6' x 6' but over time u would deteriate and what sycilogical (i know spelt it wrong) effect would this have on your reps? I know if i was stuffed in a box id be ok as long as i was fed and watrerd but i would slowly go insane. so sayin ur animals are fine is a load of bollocks, and excuse the language but its the nicest way of putting it.

It makes me very sad that people like you get these reptiles without any research into habitat, feeding, housing, lighting, and husbandry. not just the basics, because i don't even think they are being reached, as basics would even mean a proper enclosure for each reptile.

There are people on this forum who will spend hundreds of pounds to ensure things are done right. I myself am in middle of building an 8' x 3' x 3' viv just for my dragons and that is just one viv i will have total of 2 8' 3 6' and 4 4' each costing around 500 quid each and thats bec ause its my responsibility to provide the best habitat possible in captivity for my reptiles.

Maybe you should stop getting animals and build yourself some proper vivs for the ones you got and do some research


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

firedragon said:


> "...costing around 500 quid each and thats bec ause its my responsibility to provide the best habitat possible in captivity for my reptiles.
> 
> Maybe you should stop getting animals and build yourself some proper vivs for the ones you got and do some research"


woooooord!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> Right I have just read through 14 pages of people telling you about your vivs. I have to have my say and i feel that a lack of knowledge is no longer an excuse with the internet.
> 
> That viv would only be big enough to house the pair of bearides when they are fully grown. I saw that viv for sale in the equipment section also and the glass was exactly the same in the pics on there. if you are using the same tubes as the orginal then they need replacing as they are well over 6 months old.
> 
> ...


ur telling me that, a baby bosc around 8" and a leopard gecko isnt okay in a 4' and a 2', yes they are absoloutly fine in there... obviously the bosc will be in a 6' then a 8' when its older, i do read, yes the animals are fine, so its not bollocks, you dont know them, you havnt seen them in real life so you do not have a clue! the sizes of the vivs are fine so please just p posting


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

This bloke obvioulsy made a bit of a mistake at the beginning. He posted pics of his vivs for comments, got :censor: loads of comments, changed a few of the problems, and now the vivs are adequate for the forseeable future. He knows he has to change them in the future, as they grow, and he more than likely will do.

He has learnt by his mistakes, and will only learn more every day. We dont know everything there is to know, as most of us are learning. I have had reps for over 12 years, and still learn new things.

Regards

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> ur telling me that, a baby bosc around 8" and a leopard gecko isnt okay in a 4' and a 2', yes they are absoloutly fine in there... obviously the bosc will be in a 6' then a 8' when its older, i do read, yes the animals are fine, so its not bollocks, you dont know them, you havnt seen them in real life so you do not have a clue! the sizes of the vivs are fine so please just p posting


Okay you cheeky little :censor:. He has more of a F*****g clue than you ever would, a Leo would be even happier in a 3" and tit head, a Bosc really should go bigger than even a 8", just because he hasnt seen the animals, doesnt mean he hasnt got a clue you immature amateur, how do you know what hes previously kept? his previous experiences? tbh because you havent got a clue i dont think you should be keeping a Bosc, yet alone anything else until you can fund and house them properly!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

malthereplover said:


> Okay you cheeky little :censor:. He has more of a F*****g clue than you ever would, a Leo would be even happier in a 3" and tit head, a Bosc really should go bigger than even a 8", just because he hasnt seen the animals, doesnt mean he hasnt got a clue you immature amateur, how do you know what hes previously kept? his previous experiences? tbh because you havent got a clue i dont think you should be keeping a Bosc, yet alone anything else until you can fund and house them properly!



we all feel the same way hun - the young OP was in the amphib section the other day asking for info for yet more pets... (my response was less than flowery) however my recommendation is to not let this get to you (easy as it is) and leave it be....


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> we all feel the same way hun - the young OP was in the amphib section the other day asking for info for yet more pets... (my response was less than flowery) however my recommendation is to not let this get to you (easy as it is) and leave it be....


very good advice as most have given in this thread lol the OP is young and just has the wrong ideas to keeping reptiles. a collection is not about quantity its about QUALITY.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

ReptileDude said:


> I think your setups are ok m8.as long as you,ve planned ahead forn the beardeds and Bosc then i dont see whats all the arguments about.
> you need to put some air holes in the corn tub.Why dont u put the Leo in a tub aswell as it seems big enough that way you have alittle more room to share between the bearded and bosc: victory:..
> 
> can i ask were ui bought the viv from and how much was it?


look again at the original post can you tell me you honestly think that is an ideal way of keeping animals????????
if so read the whole of this thread there are soo many things aswell as size wrong with the setups it's untrue.
do some research my friend.


----------



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

haha hes changed his name!!Uare a poor example of a reptile keeper..... you are not fit to keep any reptile as you do not take iknto account the most important thing and how happy the reptiles life is.... we chose to keep them reps dont chose to end up in a pet shop, if they had there way they would want to be in the spacious natural habitats they come from..... i make sure my reps have the closest biggest i can afford habitat available..... my leos are in a 4.5ft long x 3ft deep x 2 ft high viv i dont care what people say that they dont need it..... they live in huge rocky desserts in iraq and afghanistan so the obviously do move around. I am sorry mate but you deserve to have all your reps confiscated as there housing is not suitable and you obviously cannot afford to give them there proper needs. I feel sorry for them reps i really do.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

leogeck3 said:


> haha hes changed his name!!Uare a poor example of a reptile keeper..... you are not fit to keep any reptile as you do not take iknto account the most important thing and how happy the reptiles life is.... we chose to keep them reps dont chose to end up in a pet shop, if they had there way they would want to be in the spacious natural habitats they come from..... i make sure my reps have the closest biggest i can afford habitat available..... my leos are in a 4.5ft long x 3ft deep x 2 ft high viv i dont care what people say that they dont need it..... they live in huge rocky desserts in iraq and afghanistan so the obviously do move around. I am sorry mate but you deserve to have all your reps confiscated as there housing is not suitable and you obviously cannot afford to give them there proper needs. I feel sorry for them reps i really do.


 
Theres no reason for you to feel sorry for them 
There fine, temps ok, okay size, will be upgrading OBVIOUSLY,
so please dont post now as its quite pointless


----------



## Mattsetback (Nov 14, 2008)

Christ, the way some of you people give 'advice'....
If you give him some constructive criticism, he'll follow it, as he has done (a little) already. Just waiting till someone knowledgeable tells him his set up is wrong, then using this signal to all leap in with abuse is just silly.
If you think the way to get people to improve their setups is to scream at them, then to be honest, whatever your knowledge, there's not much point you trying to give advice.
His set up is ok, assuming the radiator is off and the leo temps are what he says. He is aware that he needs to increase the viv sizes on a regular basis (and if he can't afford that he needs to rehome the bosc!). He's at least getting there and taking the criticism on board, which to be honest I'm not sure I'd do if I was being treating in this way. Some of you are coming across far more childish than the 14 year old.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

He's blatantly arrogant.
People gave sound and friendly advice to begin with...
Just because your 14 doesn't mean you have the right to listen to less, or not listen just because everyones against you, I'm 14.


----------



## Mattsetback (Nov 14, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> People gave sound and friendly advice to begin with....


Hmmm.. everyone accused him of lying about his UV set up until he posted a photo of it...
Anyway, I suppose carrying this on isn't helping anyone. Hopefully the setup will get properly sorted very soon.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I mean in other threads of his, if you have a looksy.


----------



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

No i am sorry but i do feel sorry for your reps especially your iggy how the f:censor:k is it sposed to keep the heat in the viv ( if you can call it that) with the meshbdoors??? And also do you realise how big they get how is the animal supposed to turn round in that.

Also your monitor it is not fair to keep him in a tank 2ft high he is probably going to be about a foot tall fully grown so he could easily touch the top of the viv it would be like living in a permanent tunnel would you like to live somewhere where you could not stretch however long it is.

How i look at it is, if you were 1 of your reptiles would you be happy living in the environment you have provided for your reps...... i dont think so, i certiainly wouldnt want to live in your inappropriate reptile accomodation.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

leogeck3 said:


> No i am sorry but i do feel sorry for your reps especially your iggy how the f:censor:k is it sposed to keep the heat in the viv ( if you can call it that) with the meshbdoors??? And also do you realise how big they get how is the animal supposed to turn round in that.
> 
> Also your monitor it is not fair to keep him in a tank 2ft high he is probably going to be about a foot tall fully grown so he could easily touch the top of the viv it would be like living in a permanent tunnel would you like to live somewhere where you could not stretch however long it is.
> 
> How i look at it is, if you were 1 of your reptiles would you be happy living in the environment you have provided for your reps...... i dont think so, i certiainly wouldnt want to live in your inappropriate reptile accomodation


it keeps the heat easily, quite sa few iggy vivs have mesh doors,
im gettin anoyed now, so how about you just F:censor:K off!
There all fine, so just leave it you sad people,
IVE SAID IGGY WILL BE MOVING INTO DIFFERENT VIV WHEN OLD, IM NOT DUMB, I've read up, all the enclosures are fine so leave it
also, reptile_man_08 i diddnt ignor it, you didnt believe me i had v, wen i showed pictures u didnt say oh sorry, your trying to show off, like im 14 and im amazing, so everyone can leave it, as how it is now is FINE, so im not changing until they grow and need to update viv sizes, END OF

You choose not to read anything:
I've said, bosc movingin into 8x3x3 (they dont get a foot tall you idiot)
the iggy will be moving into a 6x7x3/4
boa moving into 6x2x2
leo moving into 3x18'x18'


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sean k said:


> i agree with what every 1 has said that is way to small for them lizards that bosc will grow really quickly and will need a new viv in next 2 no time.
> 
> what will you do when the bosc gets 2 big?


I havnt read through the thread, because I have seen enough of these threads to get the general jist of it, but why have a go that the vivs will one day be too small, I have a boa in a tub but he obviously wont live in there when he gets bigger.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I havnt read through the thread, because I have seen enough of these threads to get the general jist of it, but why have a go that the vivs will one day be too small, I have a boa in a tub but he obviously wont live in there when he gets bigger.


Yep,
if you read thread above yours you can see what they will go into.
hatchling burms can be kept in tubs, you wouldnt say, it cant stay in there and start having a go.


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> Yep,
> if you read thread above yours you can see what they will go into.
> hatchling burms can be kept in tubs, you wouldnt say, it cant stay in there and start having a go.


Look your obv. not reading up on proper reptile care or needs, so why dont you just stop coming on here attempting to defend yourself, because your obv wrong, this many members wouldnt all agree that you should change your vivs if they were half decent.
SO STOP ARGUING THAT YOURE RIGHT, AND GET DOING WHATS BEST FOR YOUR ANIMALS, NOT YOURSELF!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> it keeps the heat easily, quite sa few iggy vivs have mesh doors,
> im gettin anoyed now, so how about you just F:censor:K off!
> There all fine, so just leave it you sad people,
> IVE SAID IGGY WILL BE MOVING INTO DIFFERENT VIV WHEN OLD, IM NOT DUMB, I've read up, all the enclosures are fine so leave it
> ...


Yes, I admit it, *I'm* showing off:lol2:I've seen your other threads, your full of bs...


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

malthereplover said:


> Look your obv. not reading up on proper reptile care or needs, so why dont you just stop coming on here attempting to defend yourself, because your obv wrong, this many members wouldnt all agree that you should change your vivs if they were half decent.
> SO STOP ARGUING THAT YOURE RIGHT, AND GET DOING WHATS BEST FOR YOUR ANIMALS, NOT YOURSELF!


How about you tell me whats wrong with any of my setups 
Nothing 


Reptile_man, i dont care, me reptiles are fine so get a life,
not full of bs, thats whats the reps will be going in,
i dont care if you dont believe me,
people didnt believe me that i had uv, but oh look i did!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

all my reps are fine,
so dont need any more friendly advice,
thanks everyone! im not arrogant, but as these setups are fine,
theres just a lot of sad people who havnt got a life but come on here and have a go
and when i tell them they say its bs, not esactly botherd now, jsut getting boring all of you


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

Dont want to sound rude in any way but it might be worth removing your sig 'will rehome etc in bristol', any more pets and your be competing with bristol zoo.
:lol2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

tbh i wouldnt geive any thing to reptilekid to rehome


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

jl92 said:


> nice vivs...... why is evry one on here complete utter planks, all he/her was doing is just showing whats his/her vivs are like, then a load of you just criticise and be nobs...course they know its gna have to be rehoused wen its older, you just thinks they buy these animals with no knowlege... thats just like saying you buy a dog and dont feed it.... one thing i hate about this forum is that most people have to be a bitch to every one else... no need
> 
> nice set up by the way nd soz for the massive complain, it just annoys me lol


HMMM...this is another profile by the same person isnt it? Because I am a mom, a cool mom (if i do say so myself) and I dont agree with some of what I have read in this thread or rather the way it has been said, but there is not denying that the point is right...too many animals in too small a space(s)...But you obviously love reptiles...and combined that would be a great viv...dont you think you might be better investing you time into one species that has a fantastic home rather than a few different ones with okay homes? I truly hope this experience has not put you off the forum and I believe your heart is in the right place but still think that the more space you can give any creature, the better...and the more natural the surroundings, the happier they will be. Good luck with your animals mate.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> HMMM...this is another profile by the same person isnt it? Because I am a mom, a cool mom (if i do say so myself) and I dont agree with some of what I have read in this thread or rather the way it has been said, but there is not denying that the point is right...too many animals in too small a space(s)...But you obviously love reptiles...and combined that would be a great viv...dont you think you might be better investing you time into one species that has a fantastic home rather than a few different ones with okay homes? I truly hope this experience has not put you off the forum and I believe your heart is in the right place but still think that the more space you can give any creature, the better...and the more natural the surroundings, the happier they will be. Good luck with your animals mate.


that is not another profile by me, im not sad,
the animals are NOT in a small space!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> How about you tell me whats wrong with any of my setups
> Nothing
> 
> 
> ...


Look if you "didn't care" you wouldn't be in denial, and saying for people to f- off.If you don't want people to comment anymore, or give anymore advice, why not ask a mod to close it...I cba to bicker anymore.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, sorry for the accusation...I just dont understand why this has become so fired up... I never said they were in a small space...I said that the more space you can give any animal the better...I have read that tree frogs can be kept in a 45x45x45 viv...but that is not that big ofr two or three frogs...so I bought a 60x60x45 for the same amount...still got stick for not having enough tree space although I have left them time to grow and fill in before I order the frogs..you just need to understand that most of the people that comment are trying to help you. No one comes on here to pick a fight. They want the best for your animals. I noticed on one of the pics you had paper towel as a substrate. That is acceptable..but sand would be even better..I am not having a dig...I am just trying to explain their point in a better way. What you have is fine for the moment (I think by what I have read on here) But most people were concerned that you were intending to keep them in that enviroment for months and knew the animals would outgrow it quickly. As for the lighting...that looked fine to me but i dont keep anything at the moment that requires it....I am sure if you thought for your animals could touch it you would not have it there and if it was too high or too low a wattage you would change it...try not to be so defensive and people would react a little differently. Are you just 14 by the way? Cause this would answer a few questions for me anyway...: victory:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Okay, sorry for the accusation...I just dont understand why this has become so fired up... I never said they were in a small space...I said that the more space you can give any animal the better...I have read that tree frogs can be kept in a 45x45x45 viv...but that is not that big ofr two or three frogs...so I bought a 60x60x45 for the same amount...still got stick for not having enough tree space although I have left them time to grow and fill in before I order the frogs..you just need to understand that most of the people that comment are trying to help you. No one comes on here to pick a fight. They want the best for your animals. I noticed on one of the pics you had paper towel as a substrate. That is acceptable..*but sand would be even better*..I am not having a dig...I am just trying to explain their point in a better way. What you have is fine for the moment (I think by what I have read on here) But most people were concerned that you were intending to keep them in that enviroment for months and knew the animals would outgrow it quickly. As for the lighting...that looked fine to me but i dont keep anything at the moment that requires it....I am sure if you thought for your animals could touch it you would not have it there and if it was too high or too low a wattage you would change it...try not to be so defensive and people would react a little differently. Are you just 14 by the way? Cause this would answer a few questions for me anyway...: victory:


I dont like using sand for leo's bosc or anything due to impaction,
i know some people say its fine they live in the wild with it but i would
rather not risk it knowing it COULD happen.


----------



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> all my reps are fine,
> so dont need any more friendly advice,
> thanks everyone! im not arrogant, but as these setups are fine,
> theres just a lot of sad people who havnt got a life but come on here and have a go
> and when i tell them they say its bs, not esactly botherd now, jsut getting boring all of you


How about you leave the forum mate??? You abuse people and tell me to f:censor:k off?!! Your 14 at the end of the day im 18 so respect people older than you!

You obviously dont care that is quite obvious looking at your set ups that you dont care about animals so i would consider you think about leaving the forum as none of our advice helps you as you do what you want anyway. afterall thats what forums are for helping people out and advice but you still choose not to follow our help and advice.... so leave then???


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

leogeck3 said:


> How about you leave the forum mate??? You abuse people and tell me to f:censor:k off?!! Your 14 at the end of the day im 18 so respect people older than you!
> 
> You obviously dont care that is quite obvious looking at your set ups that you dont care about animals so i would consider you think about leaving the forum as none of our advice helps you as you do what you want anyway. afterall thats what forums are for helping people out and advice but you still choose not to follow our help and advice.... so leave then???


i dont respect you and im not going to look at the way you talk to me 
im not going to leave, your the only one now that doesnt agree?
so im happy here, i know how to look after my animals, there all fine,
tell me one thing wrong with the setups? nothing temps are fine and space is fine,
im not to botherd if you dnt believe me, no one belived my about lighting but i proved it
I ABUSE PEOPLE! thats hilarious, everyone swears, i swear once,
and im abusing people. you obviously havnt got much of a life but
to come on here and argue.


----------



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> i dont respect you and im not going to look at the way you talk to me
> im not going to leave, your the only one now that doesnt agree?
> so im happy here, i know how to look after my animals, there all fine,
> tell me one thing wrong with the setups? nothing temps are fine and space is fine,
> ...


 
Being 14 i understand you dont know what abuse means..............

Heres wikipedias term for abuse......  *Abuse* refers to the use or treatment of something (a person, item, substance, concept, or vocabulary) that is harmful. It can be classed by the target of abuse or the type of abuse.

You have said not only to me but other people that we dont have lifes this is abusing someones lifestyle that you dont even know.... mate i am sure i have more of a life than you, my own flat, 650 motorbike, a car and well cared for reptiles, as well as a well paid job, and a good night life being 18 ( we can do that sort of thing) so seeing as you have never met me in your life and live possibly 100s of miles away i do not think you can judge my life....... i however can judge your care for your reptiles and still, alot of people disagree with your set ups so dont lie and say that everyone thinks there fine...... 1 or 2 people have said there fine thats not everyone is it?!!!

So i suggest you think about what you type before going ahead and trying to insult me.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ReptileKid said:


> the animals are NOT in a small space!


regardless of anything else in the thread, hes right about this, so everything else may be true but I dont see why everyone is still saying about this.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

leogeck3 said:


> Being 14 i understand you dont know what abuse means..............
> 
> Heres wikipedias term for abuse...... *Abuse* refers to the use or treatment of something (a person, item, substance, concept, or vocabulary) that is harmful. It can be classed by the target of abuse or the type of abuse.
> 
> ...


Not going to answer the question?
name one thing wrong with my setups...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

omg that setup way to small for TWO beardie only shal be that small when you first get them they are too big for that. thats all im saying 3 ft tank just for one beardie but thats like 2 ft for two !!!


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

i vant belirve this hasnt been closed yet


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they arnt adult beardies though are they?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

if you read they were BABY beardies that i was keeping in there for one day because they were for rehoming! i dont have them hence its a leo in 2ft a bosc in 4ft...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I just looked back on the pictures i thougth they were adults cus they took some bit of room up it even looks tiny for youngsters.

i have no time to waste it reading 18 pages on how u not keepin them correctly i can see it myself.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Lover said:


> I just looked back on the pictures i thougth they were adults cus they took some bit of room up it even looks tiny for youngsters.
> 
> i have no time to waste it reading 18 pages on how u not keepin them correctly i can see it myself.


Well you should before posting, if you read i've posted pictures and the setups are FINE, please if you post tell me what is wrong...


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> Well you should before posting, if you read i've posted pictures and the setups are FINE, please if you post tell me what is wrong...



you sed they need bigger vivs eventually so whats the problem ??


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

crazyg said:


> you sed they need bigger vivs eventually so whats the problem ??


 the problem is everyone still moaning about the setups when there fine,
they say poor reptile blah blah whatever, but they dont say what is wrong with the setups, because there fine and the reptiles are healthy


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

so why dont you forget it then if you no there healthy and looked after then just leave it i aint gonna have a go cus everybody already have but what i will say is dont ask people oppinions if you cant handle constructive critisism there are people here who no a lot more than me and you together they only have the reps health in mind, how can you fault sum 1 for caring and tryin to help you


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

why do you say there fine but if all these people are telling your there not then abviously there not


you are just a very arrogant person who always thinks there right


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

nope im not very arrogent,
but no one will actualy say whats wrong thats the problem!!!
tbh, the size is fine, the temp is fine, everything else is fine, so please tell me
whats wrong, because you just moan dont say what you 'think' im doing wrong...


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

This thread shows exactly what I'm tlking about with my thread in the general section with " Everyones a rescuer"

The majority of kids just CAN'T provide the proper care for multiply reptiles. And yet you provide a rescue service to the public.

Now if you don't have the proper space to take in your mates beardie to sell on then you should of said no and let him take it to a reptile shop instead. Most shops will pay for animals especially if there young.

You say your able to get these size vivs but tbh I doubt it, I'd put money on you selling your swapping your animals before they get to full size because you can't maintain them.

Where are the thermostats!?


----------



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> This thread shows exactly what I'm tlking about with my thread in the general section with " Everyones a rescuer"
> 
> The majority of kids just CAN'T provide the proper care for multiply reptiles. And yet you provide a rescue service to the public.
> 
> ...


I doubt he heas thermostats


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

can a mod close this thread please, I've just read through the whole thing and I sure the OP has learnt a little lesson today,


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

just a pic of each of my setups.
Before you have a go, please look at these and tell me whats wrong okay?
thank you.

Iggy enclosure:








(light with guard on!)








Bosc viv:








Leo viv:








Boa viv:








Corn tub(prove i have air holes):







Roach coloney lol:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i see you are still using a desk lamp in the iggy viv 

and still not a stat in sight ?


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

I read some of the post not all of it and I cant say anything about your vivs as I dont no about the setups needed . But what I can say is that your 14 and your parents should not let you keep more then 2 pets at most. But if there happy for you to keep then they should help by getting you the right size vivs and stuff to go with them. You could say maybe 3 vivs max that way you can keep up to 3 animals with out problems and now you got the best setup you can have.

I know it can be hard to get the setups becouse of the cost but if you do it right first time around you wont have to pay out more money to put it right.

I payed out over £200 on a tank and stuff for my frogs before I got them. Then thay ended up in a £30 setup till thay got bigger.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i have 34 and im 13 

but i can give them proper care and set ups ect


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

i give all my the proper care provided,
yes i use i desk lamp tht i modafied with lamp guard on aswel because i get the perfect basking spot temp for my ig!


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

yes well why dont you get a proper bulb fittting ?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

jackyboy said:


> yes well why dont you get a proper bulb fittting ?


 whats the point when i get the pefect temp and its perfectly safe?


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

but do you have a stat for it ?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

jackyboy said:


> but do you have a stat for it ?


 dont need one, if i get correct temps 100% of the time then its fine!
i know of someone on the forum that uses a electric heater for his ig room,
most people would even think of using one but if it works & gets correct temps then fine!


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

ReptileKid said:


> dont need one, if i get correct temps 100% of the time then its fine!
> i know of someone on the forum that uses a electric heater for his ig room,
> most people would even think of using one but if it works & gets correct temps then fine!


 
:blah::blah::blah: mate this thread is now 19 pages long of people telling you that your not doing things correctly! why not just grow up and take responsibility and correct the things that are wrong!:bash:
if it had just been 1 or 2 members of the forum saying its wrong then maybe you might be rite but after countless people telling you then you must be WRONG!:whip:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

most electric heaters have built in stats 

a stat if a peice of equiptment that i worth its weight in gold they are essential 

even if its just a simple on off one yuh can get for £30

and how do you know its perfect temps as you dont seen to have a thermometer


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

jackyboy said:


> most electric heaters have built in stats
> 
> a stat if a peice of equiptment that i worth its weight in gold they are essential
> 
> ...


 i have a thermometer,
i've never said i didnt...
mod- please close now, getting anoying.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

why coz you are sick of peoplre telling you to improve your setups which are just makeshift at best

if you want people to stop them acctually do something to improve them and buy a stat for each set up 

thats how you stop people going on 


grow up


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Exactly, stop buying reptiles you can't house correctly and buy some proper equipment like bulb holders and THERMOSTATS!

Yes you have made bulb guards but the state the chicken wire is in you need a bulb guard guard to make sure the animal doesn't get impaled on it!

We're getting annoying? YOU ARE getting annoying with your know it all attitude.

Cooljules uses the electric heater in his iggy room which has a built in stat as mentioned and a safety cut out should it get knocked.

Now grow up and take good advice when it's offered. You will not last long in the big wide world once your released from school and your parents grip with your arrogance.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> Exactly, stop buying reptiles you can't house correctly and buy some proper equipment like bulb holders and THERMOSTATS!
> 
> Yes you have made bulb guards but the state the chicken wire is in you need a bulb guard guard to make sure the animal doesn't get impaled on it!
> 
> ...


thanks...i had been watching this, and had heated the Ig room like that for 10 years, so expected to get a mention from him.. it wouldnt be ideal in his Ig setup. i agree his spot light basking area can be improved, like a proper one, so it can get the correct wattage and statted but hard to do as its not a viv as such

i would use much bigger thicker branches fixed securly, with a better light, again secure, Igs move a lot and have a fair bit of weight to can knock things, pull things etc. plus you want to keep humidity up...

seen better, but seen much much worse...but try to improve yours, more secure, logs etc


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> I dont like using sand for leo's bosc or anything due to impaction,
> i know some people say its fine they live in the wild with it but i would
> rather not risk it knowing it COULD happen.


Good point I did not think of that. The other pics you have posted look like the set ups are much bigger. Just remember though, that you will get some that want to post to be nasty, but for the most part anyone that has a critism calls it as they see it and are actually trying to help...good luck : victory:


----------



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

dude, what you have got to remember is that, each reptile comes from the different parts of the world, and hence need different requirements. Which ok, it may be all right as temp viv for 3 of them to live there while they are young, but you might as well just bite the bullet and get all the correct stuff. If i wanted each month i could go out and get several high end reptiles, do i choose too.. No, because i want to get things right first time round as its cheaper for example my dartfrog viv has set me back well over £600 and its only a glass terrarium. So i do a load of research before i get any animal as i want them to have the best life possible and also they live in a natural environment as poss..


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> i give all my the proper care provided,
> yes i use i desk lamp tht i modafied with lamp guard on aswel because i get the perfect basking spot temp for my ig!


easy now my my this thread has grown.
fella can you tellme a little about the desk lamp as you say it is modified how did you modify it??????
also how big is the iggy viv?????


also every one stop saying the op is arrogant (stubborn yes) if this is what he has come up with from car sheets etc on his own then maybe everyone should compile seriously detailed care sheets on each animal to stop this happening again.
as we stand here tho is to rectify your mistakes one at a time and a cost effectivly as possible (due to you youth and lack of employment).


----------



## *lauren* (Nov 2, 2008)

im not guna say anything bout the setups coz its already been said.
ive read all this thread and the way people talk to this kid is horrible.
fair enough he's done wrong in the past with other threads and stuff but there is no need to talk to anyone like this.
people come on here for advice and a lot of the threads i read all turn in to arguments which is wrong as it puts people off asking for advice which could help the reptile.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

repkid have you rehomed your reps yet!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ReptileKid said:


> dont need one, if i get correct temps 100% of the time then its fine!
> i know of someone on the forum that uses a electric heater for his ig room,
> most people would even think of using one but if it works & gets correct temps then fine!


 
you might get perfect temps now as its winter but when it starts to get warmer, or even the room its in gets warmer; the temp in the viv will be warmer. The lamp you're using isn't on a stat so it'll stay on full at all times, once the room gets warmer the light will still be on full and the viv will get warmer.
Although as you've got a mesh door on the iggy viv it'll cut down on it but not with the leo's, bosc and boa.

On top of that your sig says you rescue any reptile. A lot of rescues can / will come in from in correct husbandry including burns from no stat. you need to make sure you're doing everything right if you're going to rescue and not just cut corners because it seems ok in December.


----------



## aj_0121 (Nov 26, 2007)

i was reading through this thread and at a point i did feel sorry for reptile kid but now ive red it all sorry to say but by the sounds of it you couldn't even look after yourself never mind reptiles..what happens when you need to pay a vet bill? pocket money wont be enough mate you dont even want to take any advice so how you can tell people everything is fine when some people on here have been looking after reps before you was born lol grow up and do somethink about your reps you would do the right thing and get them rehomed and maybe wait a few years before you own reps and in that time do some RESEARCH:bash:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

You said no one is pointing out whats wrong with set ups i seen ppl saying about your lamps there not great for them at all.. why not buy the normal stuff knowing there will be no confusion or problems.

i said the size for beardies was not fair...many others did.. i don't know about leos but i think thats ok i dont know how many you have in there no time to read on all this thread not wasting my time on that.

and the sizes of the vivs need to change not long so why waste valuble money which can go on proper heating and equipment more bigger vivs.. pointless.

you have a rescue set up?
Whats your website? whats your adoption fees? where is your money coming from to support vet care or extra things need for them like equipment etc? do you have contacts with other rescue people incase you cant take in unwanted reps if your full up? ther is so much i think its like impossible for a 14 year old to do this spesh with school and GCSE's in future then trouble either going to college or getting a well paid job to keep all the reps and for vet treatment if need be.


edit- all people are doing is making you aware and don't start crying to us when things go terribly wrong.. because we ALL warned you bout various things. lets hope you learn from the mistake you make...


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Crikey, looks like this has been going on a while!!! Reptilekid, I hope you took the advice of others on board and have changed your set-ups, bought new vivs to house some of them, or re-homed them - this is reptile keeping at its absolute WORST, and think you should remove your signature as rescuer/rehomer as this gives GENUINE rescues and re-homing people a bad reputation.

Know your limits, be open to learn a hell of a lot more than you think you know, and learn to listen to GOOD advice - if not then you are keeping the wrong animals


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i'm suprised you kept them like that with all the info on here before taking on rescues you aint had before you have to gather info as quick as possible you obv didn't do that if you don't know the info give them details for another rescue.

thats like me saying now i will take in any reptile and i know nothing on care for snakes or some lizards, frogs, fish.. just know how my beardie should be kept..


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Well my setups are okay temp for now,
im gettin 2 dimmer stats nd 2 mat stats for xmas so it will be fine,
im not stupid i know how much vet bills can be and so does my mum and dad,
i could always get money off them for importent things.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well then, as you can't even get stats now, and have to wait, when they're only like £20;take your stupid rehoming offer out of your sig.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> Well my setups are okay temp for now,
> im gettin 2 dimmer stats nd 2 mat stats for xmas so it will be fine,
> im not stupid i know how much vet bills can be and so does my mum and dad,
> i could always get money off them for importent things.


Important things would be more vivs and equipment, some good books on reptile care and reptile housing...... If you have to wait til xmas for stats, then this says you can't afford them yourself.

I really think you need to sort this out before serious issues arise... are you aware that having unstated heating equipment is a fire hazzard, not only a hazard to your reps but also your house, your family???? In the set-up you have the risk is multiplied, I cannot see how any of the reps have good temps and gradients. Yes I have stacks and know how hard it is to regulate temps, even when each rep should have the same temp....

PLEASE REMOVE YOUR SIGNATURE


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

you cant sponge from your parents for a large expense do you not feel guilty as its YOU not your parents taking on rescues.
Xmas wont do for that stuff you should buy it now not in whatevermany days till Xmas.

see this is the problem with young owners they have no job due to school and cant keep that many pets themself.. yeah im 17 but i work for money so does my OH which is why we have just bought a beardie.

the only thing i owned in school was rats and my mum bought bulk lots of rat food so i didn't pay for that but i used to do chores for money to buy them things..



you seriously need to get ya head screwed on..


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Just to add, I'm not sure if anyone has told you already told you this, you are in breach of the Animal Welfare Act (your parents can be prosecuted on your behalf as you are under 16) by not providing a suitable environment for the reps, at a minimum.... I would also question the health and suffering of them, as they all have different needs, and if any of them are new, would need quarantining AWAY from other reps.... a sectioned viv is not safe practice


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Also the heat if it goes low enough when you have beardies they wont be able to digest there food well ...(what i was told correct if im wrong) 

and yes Bosscat is right you are under 16 and your parents will have to take the fall of neglect..unless you sort it now and think straight DO look at the proper care then yeah you should be ok.. but your to ignorant and cant be bothered tbh.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

And a little bit more.....

Reptile Rescue Southwest. | this is your site, is it not? I'm pretty sure there is some laws involved with offering rescue / rehoming, the same that apply to under 16's buying animals....


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

well seeing as the temps are fine atm then im not rushing,
dont start saying i cant afford stuff, because i can, i feed them well,
the vivs are fine sizes, all heating & lighting is done.
i do things for my dad all the time, hes in a wheellchair so i help him alot,
i also help him with his work for a charity and probably help alot more then most
people.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Lover,
do you not read, I DONT NOT HAVE THE BEARDIES,
they also came in together and stayed together,
the animals are all healthy i take each one to the vets (reptile vet in bradley stoke)
for check ups around once every few months and they are said to be fine,
i keep my animals alot better then some people so i dont think im breeching and animal welfare act, go ahead question the suffering of them, none of them suffer,
ALSO i've seen alot of partitians in vivs, its screwed into place and is perfectly stable, how about concentrating on somone whos reptile are suffering unlike mine.
im not botherd if you 'belive' me or not,
but no one believed i had UV, baskin lamps etc.
but i did.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Remove your signature

Remove your signature

Remove your signature

Remove your signature

One day, when you have lots of research and experience behind you, then maybe you should look at offering rehoming and rescue, until then, whilst you refuse to actually listen to anything anyone has to say, and feign ignorance to answering questions, I'd say give up.....

I'll be looking up the legal aspect Jack, don't worry....


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

*lauren* said:


> im not guna say anything bout the setups coz its already been said.
> ive read all this thread and the way people talk to this kid is horrible.
> fair enough he's done wrong in the past with other threads and stuff but there is no need to talk to anyone like this.
> people come on here for advice and a lot of the threads i read all turn in to arguments which is wrong as it puts people off asking for advice which could help the reptile.


But he refuses to accept alot of the advice which has been said quite nicely at the start!


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Remove your signature
> 
> Remove your signature
> 
> ...


 nope i've listened and the setups are fine, maybe i dont have stats? the setup is still correct temp until i do get stats, i cant see anyone going much just because i dont have stats even though the temps and setups are fine.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Thread closed as requested.


----------

